
The importance of getting the right font license - saspiesas
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-35412978
======
dang
Unless it is misleading or linkbait, please use the original title on HN. This
is in the site guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
saspiesas
What do we do if the original title is too long?

~~~
scott_s
Edit it to fit, but try to preserve as much of the original context and
meaning as possible.

~~~
saspiesas
Thank you! Struggled to for this and thought I'd rename. I'll just keep trying
to edit down next time!

